# What are the advantages of being fat



## fallenj05 (Jul 9, 2014)

What do you think they are write them here:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 9, 2014)

fallenj05 said:


> What do you think they are write them here:eat1::eat1::eat1:


The number one advantage, imo, is that you can eat whatever you want, and as much as you want.:bow:


----------



## Mr kong (Jul 12, 2014)

First post. Hi by the way!

I agree with the previous poster. Eating whatever I want and more important 
how much I want.

Another advantage is that I don't have to run on the treadmill
to stay in shape. A pound or two isn't that noticeable nowadays.

I'm not THAT big but after quite some time I've accepted
that I'm not athletic and fit anymore. I'm not actively trying to gain weight. My gain is just a results of a change of lifestyle

Kind regards

Kong


----------



## Jah (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not as easily affected by the cold. When I was thin I was always shivering in winter and wearing heaps of layers of clothing.
Another advantage is that it changed the way I think about people. When I was thin I was always worried about what people thought of the way I looked. I still try my best to look good but if someone doesn't like the way I look, I generally just don't care.


----------



## Buttonboy (Sep 8, 2014)

There are so many advantages to being fat. First you can eat whatever you want and not have to feel guilty about it. Also it is exhilarating to gorge yourself to a point that you cannot even move anymore. Lastly clothes are very limited. I cannot shop in most stores cause they do not carry my size so I usually stick with classic fit buttondown dress shirts and slacks.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 8, 2014)

Fat people tend to age a lot more gracefully and look younger than their years


I rarely have the issue of someone wearing the same outfit as me

You are easy to spot in a crowd


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2014)

We're generally harder to kidnap.


----------



## Tad (Sep 9, 2014)

Jiggles feel cool.

Cats like soft laps!

More comfy hugs.

It is easier not to get sucked into certain popular trends, because you are just never going to look that trendy anyway.

People probably aren't going to hang with you to boost their own popularity or cool factor, so hopefully more heartfelt friendships.

Constraints breed creativity. Because you'll face some barriers due to your size, you may look at options that you would never otherwise have considered.

You are less apt to get asked to help people move, to be expected to take part in every charity run, etc.

You may get priority on the front seat.

You float better.

And of course, if you _want _to be fat, _being _fat gives you a sense of contentment and peace in your skin.


----------



## BigFA (Sep 9, 2014)

Great list Tad. Agree with all you said. You can add:

* When going out with friends, they automatically save the front seat in the
car for you because they know you would appreciate more room.
* Restaurants that know you set aside a comfy table with plenty of room
and don't suggest a booth.
* You truly get to enjoy all the different types of food the world has to offer with no concern about calories or gaining weight.
* Women love to be hugged by you because its like being wrapped in a warm, soft blanket.
* Women love to cook for you because they always know you will appreciate their efforts and ask for seconds.
* Women know they don't have to be embarrassed about having dessert when dining with you, because they know you will relish and encourage it.


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 13, 2014)

Based on real life experience. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 5, 2014)

1. It screens out shallow people who would only want to know you if you were thin

2. It drives some people crazy and that's fun to do.

3. If you find someone who loves your fat, it's amazzzzzing when they poke you with love, when they grab your fat and jiggle it, when they whisper in your ear, "Hi, chubby" and "chubby" to you both means "hot stuff." 

More...


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Oct 5, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Fat people tend to age a lot more gracefully and look younger than their years
> 
> 
> I rarely have the issue of someone wearing the same outfit as me
> ...



I agree. When I go to my high school reunions I see that the bbw and chubby guys look younger without a doubt than those who are thin.


----------



## bostonbbwluv (Oct 5, 2014)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> 1. It screens out shallow people who would only want to know you if you were thin
> 
> 2. It drives some people crazy and that's fun to do.
> 
> ...


Number three on your list is my favorite


----------



## fuelingfire (Dec 15, 2014)

I also have to agree that fat people age much better. Thin people seem to look older as they age. You never hear that in fashion magazines. "If your trying to look younger, it's time to hit the buffet."


----------



## bmwm2001 (Jan 1, 2015)

Asides from being way hotter?

You stay warm easier,

Sex is much more intimate,

Fat clothes shops are never as busy so you can take your time,

When you cannonball it makes a bigger splash,

More room to tattoo your skin,

Less room on the bed or sofa forcing extra and constant cuddling,

Other people expect you not to make an effort so you can wear what ever is comfy,

People don't get in the lift/elevator with you incase it breaks,

We know exactly what we want,

You are more accepting of other fetishs/cultures and creeds as we understand that not everyone is alike. 

OBVIOUSLY being able to eat constantly and in great quantity,

You have to go clothes shopping for a new you every 6 months as nothing fits,

We support small local businesses by ordering takeaway meals and by going to your local store to buy snacks,


You never miss the good TV shows from spending more time on the sofa.

And finally, you get to be yourself and be happy being that way!


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok, I really dont get this thing about eating what you want, when you want and it being a fat advantage.

1- I know PLENTY of skinny people that eat whatever, whenever and they dont get fat

2- Every time there's a comment made about fat people eating themselves to death, everyone here jumps on them, saying Its not always a food issue!!! blah blah blah. Saying an advantage to being fat is to eat whatever, whenever kinda goes against the whole "Fat people arent fat cause of food" defense that Dims people are so quick to use.


----------



## bmwm2001 (Jan 1, 2015)

Actually Saoirse is right thinking about it.
I know alot of slim guys who have a similar intake as me, maybe more who knows.

Ok, over-eating is something i enjoy but isnt an 'advantage'. 

Good call Saoirse!


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 1, 2015)

Saoirse said:


> Ok, I really dont get this thing about eating what you want, when you want and it being a fat advantage.
> 
> 1- I know PLENTY of skinny people that eat whatever, whenever and they dont get fat
> 
> 2- Every time there's a comment made about fat people eating themselves to death, everyone here jumps on them, saying Its not always a food issue!!! blah blah blah. Saying an advantage to being fat is to eat whatever, whenever kinda goes against the whole "Fat people arent fat cause of food" defense that Dims people are so quick to use.


Not having to limit fattening food is my fat advantage. I can't speak for others, but food definitely got me fat.:eat2:
However, I'm now losing weight for health reasons. I can do much more, and not have to depend on others. That makes me very happy.:smitten:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 2, 2015)

Less water to fill the bathtub


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2015)

More body to tattoo


----------



## fuelingfire (Jan 2, 2015)

More to love!


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 3, 2015)

fuelingfire said:


> More to love!


  That's the ULTIMATE answer!:bow:


----------



## Sunshine_Fette (Jan 3, 2015)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Less water to fill the bathtub


That made me start laughing so hard, it is true though!!


----------



## grasso (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree l love over eatting


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 4, 2015)

I tend to stay warmer than other people in the winter (great DISadvantage in the summer though)

No one minds when I stop eating or don't want to eat.


----------



## supersizebbw (Jan 5, 2015)

I float effortlessly in water  ....when I was a kid I was the envy of all the others because I could float so easily and they couldn't, they kept asking me to teach them how to float lol!


----------



## Agent 007 (Jan 7, 2015)

It may save your life:
http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Love-Handles-Saved-My-Life-Woman-Shot-AC-Bar-85033232.html


----------



## Tracii (Jan 7, 2015)

Guys tend not to hit on you.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Jan 7, 2015)

supersizebbw said:


> I float effortlessly in water  ....when I was a kid I was the envy of all the others because I could float so easily and they couldn't, they kept asking me to teach them how to float lol!


 I love that about being fat too.


----------



## stampy (Jan 9, 2015)

my belly is an awesome table. and if i don't have pockets i can tuck things under it for safekeeping. It is really a multipurpose convenience.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Jan 15, 2015)

supersizebbw said:


> I float effortlessly in water  ....when I was a kid I was the envy of all the others because I could float so easily and they couldn't, they kept asking me to teach them how to float lol!


 Me too, one of my favorite things about my fat is the buoyancy it gives me.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 16, 2015)

Tracii said:


> Guys tend not to hit on you.


I know what you mean about unwanted attention.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 18, 2015)

People crowd you less at the buffet when you're bigger than they are


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2015)

AmyJo1976 said:


> People crowd you less at the buffet when you're bigger than they are




Lol, or be the big person giving them the eye when they won't get the hell out of the way of the mashed potatoes :blink:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 18, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, or be the big person giving them the eye when they won't get the hell out of the way of the mashed potatoes :blink:


As specially for the mashed potatoes


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2015)

I have to admit I have scared people and seen them scatter out of my way, if I approach a buffet table without looking like I'm noticing what might be in my way. lol

A few more things that are advantages of being fat I can think of include:

1. Steadying the steering wheel against your tummy while driving,
2. People offer you more leftovers after a big dinner, rather than throwing them away,
3. If you're with someone, they assume you're hungry if they are,
4. You get asked to taste test more things, because no one assumes you're watching your weight! 

I like the post that you use less water in the bathtub, but I suppose I use up more water in the shower... :blush:


----------



## AlecEiffel (Jan 21, 2015)

Your hanging belly hides your boner in public.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Jan 24, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, or be the big person giving them the eye when they won't get the hell out of the way of the mashed potatoes :blink:


 You are wicked funny.


----------



## bmwm2001 (Jan 25, 2015)

In restaurants i get sat at the bigger and more easily accessible seats, and then enjoy the chuckle when a skinny waitress takes your big order and then askes if you want desert and you had already decided what you were having when you sat your fat ass down. (also secretly hoping that shes taking about you to her colleagues, and also seeing other fatties around you enjoying doing what they love!)

Dan x


----------



## Carla (Apr 3, 2015)

Being able to eat what you want, even when full being able to eat some cake.


----------



## largebob280 (Apr 3, 2015)

If you work or live with an FA, they'll bring you special treats.

If somebody owes you for doing them a favor, they'll often treat you to a meal.

Never being very hungry, i.e., almost never being on a diet.

On airlines with open seating (e.g., Southwest), people will often avoid taking the center seat next to you.

The comfy feeling you get from your belly resting on your thighs.

Cheese!


----------



## bigbellyroll (Apr 10, 2015)

I love eating all the things all the time. I'm now fat enough (almost 300) that people are always bringing me stuff. My coworkers bring my mail and messages to me and whatever treats are in the break room. I think they are trying to get me even fatter.


----------



## KingBuu (Apr 14, 2015)

I love eating food.


----------



## Tad (Apr 27, 2015)

I’ve always been jealous of women being able to carry a laundry basket with one arm, but perching the other edge on one hip. I have NO hips -- even when I was 50 pounds lighter the hip belts of hiking backpacks were useless to me as they’d just slide off &#8211; so I’ve never been able to carry laundry this way. But sometimes you want to move a laundry basket and something else, and it would be nice to have one hand free.

The other day inspiration struck—I can carry the basket in front of me, holding the far edge, and resting the near edge on the upper shelf of my belly! (one of the few plus sides of having something of a ball belly I guess) I was ridiculously giddy about this discovery  

View attachment laundry.jpg


----------



## frieden07 (May 7, 2015)

Ha, funny, I recently discovered that on myself too. lol


----------



## wrenchboy (Jul 10, 2015)

My ssbbw wife tripped and fell. Because of her belly she got only minor scrapes and her beautiful face was untouched. Saved her glasses too.


----------



## Typical (Jul 25, 2015)

The feeling of feeling padded out and soft


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 27, 2015)

Typical said:


> The feeling of feeling padded out and soft


 You made a feeling sandwich


----------



## Typical (Jul 27, 2015)

AmyJo1976 said:


> You made a feeling sandwich



Wow! haha, someone got that I did that on purpose LOL! :eat1:


----------



## dwesterny (Jul 28, 2015)

When your plane crashes on a desert island or on a frozen mountain top you will outlast all the skinny people.


----------



## Tad (Sep 30, 2015)

When someone is nervous about the security of your ladder, and you can look at them and say "Look, if it holds me up, I promise you it will be fine for you!" and all they can do is blush and then go up the flippin' ladder.


----------



## beefsteak (Dec 31, 2015)

The best advantage I guess is all my women friend love to cuddle with me. My best friend a female said I was like a big pillow and a great heater in the winter. The other advantage is not too many people mess with me because I'm big tall and a biker


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 1, 2016)

beefsteak said:


> The best advantage I guess is all my women friend love to cuddle with me. My best friend a female said I was like a big pillow and a great heater in the winter. The other advantage is not too many people mess with me because I'm big tall and a biker



A heavier guy who is...tough is also awesome


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 2, 2016)

Awesome at Tug of War. Eat whatever I want, mostly I like anything minus beets and seafood. I'm cuddly as fuck. I'm strong, so my boyfriend play fights with me, and isn't afraid to be rough during our personal time. I can help people up on places or carry things some people can't, which always feel nice to help people out. I'm stronger mostly just because I'm bigger. Due to my love of food, I know how to cook or can cook something as long as I have a recipe. Due to people being shallow assholes, I had to learn to have a personality and be nice/funny to make friends. That's about it.


----------



## Kristal (Jan 2, 2016)

1) I get to go 'hog wild' at all you can eat buffet restaurants.
2) I don't have to worry about getting fat any more.
3) It does not hurt as much when I fall down.
4) I can use less water when I take a bath.
5) It is way more fun to go grocery shopping.
6) It is more comfortable to sit.
7) Recreational eating is guilt free.
8) Junk food runs are more fun.
9) Do not have to look at nutrition labels.
10) No more dieting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2016)

Kristal said:


> 1) I get to go 'hog wild' at all you can eat buffet restaurants.
> 2) I don't have to worry about getting fat any more.
> 3) It does not hurt as much when I fall down.
> 4) I can use less water when I take a bath.
> ...




I really like #2


----------



## beefsteak (Jan 2, 2016)

I had to be tough grew up in a rough part of ATL. I tend to carry myself with a don't screw with me attitude and not be scared to defend my friends and people I care about. I've always had to stand up for my friends because I was always the biggest guy in the group


----------



## bullsman812000 (Jan 8, 2016)

Advantage of being fat overall strength your just stronger for a guy. Now a women it just beautiful, big fat ass, round hips, thick juicy thighs, full boobs, juicy arms, cute double chin, big round belly and overall softness, sexiness. Yes the girl is stronger too, but just sexy. How did thin and skinny become sexy I see those so call top models, I think ok that pretty not, there's nothing there. Thats what makes the world go around there's all kinds.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 15, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really like #2



Not be too picky, but, I really like the first 10 on this list. Just sayin' ..... :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

Kristal said:


> 1) I get to go 'hog wild' at all you can eat buffet restaurants.
> 2) I don't have to worry about getting fat any more.
> 3) It does not hurt as much when I fall down.
> 4) I can use less water when I take a bath.
> ...



I can so relate to all of these


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 3, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I really like #2



true. facts. true. facts. true. them facts. they're true.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

You can drink more wine or beer before reaching the legal limit


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2017)

I found out from one of my thin co-workers that comes from a family of bigger people...other people assume fat people can cook.

I do notice my co-workers always wanting to know more about what I'm bringing to the potluck luncheons....


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I found out from one of my thin co-workers that comes from a family of bigger people...other people assume fat people can cook.
> 
> I do notice my co-workers always wanting to know more about what I'm bringing to the potluck luncheons....


 
It's makes me happy to know that people are anticipating good eats from me. And I can always count on bringing home an empty dish


----------



## Tracii (Feb 6, 2017)

Taking home an empty platter or plate is the best.
Its like yeah I totally kicked ass.


----------



## TwoSwords (Feb 12, 2017)

fallenj05 said:


> What do you think they are write them here:eat1::eat1::eat1:



The biggest advantage is that I never have to look far for a nice, soft arm to squeeze if I get depressed or angry, and that always cheers me up in less than 15 seconds.

Being able to stay warm more easily, fall asleep more easily, and the general feeling of being softer all over (as well as the fun of being fat overall) are all benefits too, but the wonderful, overflowing softness, and being able to experience that soft feeling whenever I want are the only things about my fatness that I couldn't live without, and they're the main reason I gained weight to begin with.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 14, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I can so relate to all of these



More comfortable to sit?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 14, 2017)

StrugglingWriter said:


> More comfortable to sit?


 
It's definitely more comfortable than standing for long periods of time and my butt doesn't hurt from sitting as much. As specially if it's a hard surface lol!


----------



## landshark (Feb 14, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> It's definitely more comfortable than standing for long periods of time and my butt doesn't hurt from sitting as much. As specially if it's a hard surface lol!



This reminds me of a fun discovery my wife and I once made. I am a few inches taller than her when standing but when sitting side by side on a bench we noticed she was as tall as me, maybe even taller! She noted that her luxury sized butt was probably the reason for this and we were both pretty amused by it.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 14, 2017)

HM that was such a cute discovery.
When I was skinny my hubby said I had a hatchet ass when I would sit in his lap.
Over time as I gained I noticed having a big butt made sitting on hard surfaces much better.


----------



## landshark (Feb 14, 2017)

Tracii said:


> HM that was such a cute discovery.
> When I was skinny my hubby said I had a hatchet ass when I would sit in his lap.
> Over time as I gained I noticed having a big butt made sitting on hard surfaces much better.



Hatchet ass! Hilarious! So that's an advantage not of being fat but having a fat partner! When she curls up in my lap it's all soft and pleasant instead of bones and sharp!

And here's another: if I leave the toilet seat up my wife's butt is big enough to prevent her from plunging wholely into ice cold toilet water when using the restroom in the middle of the night!  This is all theoretical, of course. It's never actually happened. I ALWAYS remember to lower the toilet seat!


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 14, 2017)

happily_married said:


> Hatchet ass! Hilarious! So that's an advantage not of being fat but having a fat partner! When she curls up in my lap it's all soft and pleasant instead of bones and sharp!
> 
> *And here's another: if I leave the toilet seat up my wife's butt is big enough to prevent her from plunging wholely into ice cold toilet water when using the restroom in the middle of the night*!  This is all theoretical, of course. It's never actually happened. I ALWAYS remember to lower the toilet seat!



Wait, this isn't the case for most people?? But the gap in the toilet seat isn't much bigger than the gap in the toilet itself, right?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 14, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Wait, this isn't the case for most people?? But the gap in the toilet seat isn't much bigger than the gap in the toilet itself, right?


 
It is big enough lol! I've done that when I was smaller and had a man in the house. Not a pleasant experience to go to sit on the toilet at night and keep going down when you expect the seat to catch you I've never actually fell in the water, but cold porcelain on your butt will wake you up in a hurry lol!


----------



## traceg (Apr 5, 2017)

I love food so number 1 advantage to being fat is definitely being able to eat more than most families lol


----------



## traceg (Apr 5, 2017)

Not worrying about eating too much all the time and im always up for another meal


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 10, 2017)

Bump Bump...

A big belly makes a good place to sit your plate of snacks while lying on the couch


----------



## Tracii (Jun 10, 2017)

Oh that is a fact.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah,the cookies thing and belly is a fact I can attest to for sure...


----------



## plushkitty (Jun 20, 2017)

Someday I will have a belly large enough to rest things on!


More advantages:

-Having a well-padded butt makes long car rides much more comfortable, especially on bumpy roads. Same with sitting on hard seats like bleachers. (I still bring a cushion to sit on, but my butt hurt so much more on those things when I was thinner.)

-There's more room for a cat to stretch out on my wide, squishy thighs when I sit.


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> .)
> 
> -There's more room for a cat to stretch out on my wide, squishy thighs when I sit.



When the cat is on my lap, and my wife comes into the room and sits down, cat will reliably get off of me and move onto her. Not that my legs are all that skinny, but the cat makes it clear I'm not nearly as comfy as wife is!


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jun 20, 2017)

Tad said:


> When the cat is on my lap, and my wife comes into the room and sits down, cat will reliably get off of me and move onto her. Not that my legs are all that skinny, but the cat makes it clear I'm not nearly as comfy as wife is!





I guess that's why my small dog has been venturing to my wife's lap in the last month or two. I guess her recognizes more and more softness and a larger lap.


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2017)

I've been biking too and from work quite a bit, and the ride is long enough that sweat saturates my eyebrows and starts getting into my eyes.

What I've discovered is that my cheeks are chubby enough now that if I squeeze my eyes shut really hard, the skin just below my eyebrows meets the upper curve of my cheek, and let's sweat slide on past, missing my eyes almost entirely (some still decides to ooze that way, but not nearly so much). Of course I can't ride that way all of the time, but if stopped at a light or on a long level stretch with good pavement can do that and use a finger to sort of squeegee the sweat down to my cheeks.

(if I was lighter I might not sweat as much, but focusing on the positives here, lol)


----------

